# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Stanabol 50mg/ml 10ml BD real & fakes

## ][-][ ][-][ ][-][

There is the new winny by BritishDragon real & fakes
yellow caps are legit red caps ones are fakes.

Real Deal:




Fakes:

----------

